# Gmail sur iPad



## atchi (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, connaissez vous une méthode pour accéder a Gmail depuis l'ipad sans utiliser l'interface spéciale iPad ?

En effet je n'aime pas du tout cette interface qui connait chez moi quelques râtés.

Merci par avance,
Cordialement,


----------



## amine07 (11 Avril 2011)

Il faut basculer en affichage classique, en bas de la page.


----------



## atchi (11 Avril 2011)

Merci pour la réponse. mais a aucun endroit, je ne vois "basculer en affichage classique".

Cdlt


----------



## amine07 (11 Avril 2011)

Tu dois avoir un "Gmail version Mobile" et à côté "Affichage standard" si il n'y pas cela essaies en accédant par ce lien: http://mail.google.com/mail?nocheckbrowser


----------



## atchi (11 Avril 2011)

Rah toujours, pas. Je n'ai pas "Google version mobile" et même avec l'adresse donné, cela me redirige sur mail.google.com/mu


----------



## atchi (13 Avril 2011)

Personne n'a la réponse miracle a ce problème :-( ?


----------



## worldice (13 Avril 2011)

atchi a dit:


> Personne n'a la réponse miracle a ce problème :-( ?



Ben moi, tout en bas de la page j'ai "Afficher Gmail dans : Mobile / Ancienne version / Bureau" et Mobile est sélectionné. Il faut donc sélectionner "bureau" et tu aura accès au Gmail sur ordi.


----------



## atchi (13 Avril 2011)

J'ai trouvé, contrairement a toutes les captures d'écran que j'ai trouvé sur internet ou pour switcher c'était en bas de page sur toutes les pages. Pour switcher sur mon gmail  d'une version a l'autre il faut aller tout en bas de la liste des messages. C'est seulement ici que c'est dispo.


----------



## amine07 (13 Avril 2011)

atchi a dit:


> J'ai trouvé, contrairement a toutes les captures d'écran que j'ai trouvé sur internet ou pour switcher c'était en bas de page sur toutes les pages. Pour switcher sur mon gmail  d'une version a l'autre il faut aller tout en bas de la liste des messages. C'est seulement ici que c'est dispo.



Content que tu ai trouvé


----------



## atchi (13 Avril 2011)

content aussi. Maintenant la question est de savoir pourquoi chez moi ce n'est pas affiché a même endroit ...


----------

